
“Amazon 1 Button” Chrome extension to sniff all your websites (2013) - nwrk
http://blog.kotowicz.net/2013/07/jealous-of-prism-use-amazon-1-button.html
======
nwrk
Well 2017, anyone aware of simillar analysis for Amazon Alexa ?

